# GracieGrace Furniture in New Horizons?



## Shannon1 (Feb 9, 2020)

I was just thinking that we know so little about this about the game and that made me think of Gracie. Do you think she will be returning to New Horizons? We'll there be new furniture sets? If you could design a furniture set what kind would you want/what would it look like? What old furniture set was your favorite?


----------



## Circus (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope they improve the sweets floor a bit, and the ones that were just that weird pattern. The other pieces looked great, but those didn't seem to fit.


----------



## doja cat (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope we get new Gracie furniture, she’s my favourite NPC and I love her series’


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2020)

Circus said:


> I hope they improve the sweets floor a bit, and the ones that were just that weird pattern. The other pieces looked great, but those didn't seem to fit.



A lot of flooring and carpets need to be updated in general I think. A lot of them are just really hideous, Gracie's included :'D

I hope she does make a return because the more shops the merrier. I actually see some of the Pocket Camp furniture items to be quite luxurious looking so I wouldn't mind if Gracie held some of those types of furniture in her shop. Out of the furniture sets she already has my favourite is the Gracie summer set so I'd be happy if that returned!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2020)

Circus said:


> I hope they improve the sweets floor a bit, and the ones that were just that weird pattern. The other pieces looked great, but those didn't seem to fit.



Which other set? Gracie's set? I can see how it'd be plain.

Sweets is...eh,.



dizzy bone said:


> A lot of flooring and carpets need to be updated in general I think. A lot of them are just really hideous, Gracie's included :'D
> 
> I hope she does make a return because the more shops the merrier. I actually see some of the Pocket Camp furniture items to be quite luxurious looking so I wouldn't mind if Gracie held some of those types of furniture in her shop. Out of the furniture sets she already has my favourite is the Gracie summer set so I'd be happy if that returned!



Gracie could be the one who "imports" the "exotic" furniture from "a land far away" aka Pocket Camp world.

I just hope we can combine different carpets and wallpapers all in one room. The rug on the Gracie Floor would go great with other floor types.


----------



## Corndoggy (Feb 9, 2020)

oh i really hope she comes back, i love her furtinure so much. also shes sassy and i love that.


----------



## satine (Feb 9, 2020)

Ugh I really really do hope so! I love the Gracie and Gorgeous sets of her furniture. I also love a lot of the clothing items you could only get from her. She's a really fun NPC, I've actually wondered this myself due to the fact that there's been no whisper or mention of her at all. Then again, we aren't really getting an in depth load of information to begin with, so this could just be for that reason. (I don't know why they'd push Gracie to the front of the marketing, they've never done that before I don't think.) 

I really do hope she returns. And I'd love to see her have some more options! As long as her old ones are still there too, which I am sure they will be, I'll be super excited to see her!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope so. I always feel accomplished having bought the entire Gorgeous series, and it looks really awesome as well.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 10, 2020)

hiii!

i have a feeling she will probably come back. i mean, she was in literally all of the previous older ac games- all the way back to animal forest!

and i saw some of you talking about the sweets set- they should really change it up. like, that one table that looks like someone just put that one default pattern on it? yikes, definitely not my favorite. 

i hope she does come back! again, i do count on it though- so i'm not too worried.

i'm really curious about her new render though lmao


----------



## Jacob (Feb 10, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Gracie could be the one who "imports" the "exotic" furniture from "a land far away" aka Pocket Camp world.
> 
> I just hope we can combine different carpets and wallpapers all in one room. The rug on the Gracie Floor would go great with other floor types.


Really hoping for this, I would die for my Sandals Resort cabana set in New Horizons


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

I hope she does make a return! But with new sets please, along with a few good old favourites 



dizzy bone said:


> A lot of flooring and carpets need to be updated in general I think. A lot of them are just really hideous, Gracie's included :'D



OMG so true, I've always been puzzled as to why so many of the flooring and carpets (and even wallpaper) are so.. hideous! I only use a few of the ones available.. It also really bothered me that the flooring and carpets stretch out as the room gets bigger, so let's hope that's fixed too.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i love the princess set but they should definitely update the flooring. but in general i'm really satisfied with gracie's stuff and i hope they won't give it a complete make-over. excited for new stuff though ofc!


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh I hope she's back...love her stuff and her attitude.How would we get by without the absolute terror of Gracie's Fashion Check!! ?


----------



## dj_mask (Feb 10, 2020)

I don't see why we would lose her. If anything she may be replaced by a similar character but I doubt it


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

I know a few of her items were craftable in PC.

I would like to make a hotel on my island based on the Continental from John Wick, and the gorgeous set would go really well.


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i haven?t seen anything about gracie yet, but if she does, i hope she has some new furniture :3


----------

